# 2011 Lenco Tab Control Pad



## State fish rob (Jan 25, 2017)

Double back tape ? Smidge of 5200 ? Wouldn’t let old glue whoop me . All over ebay for less than $100 , w/o indicator light . My lenco s are early 2000s. No light to start with. Any momentary 12v switch will work. Fellow i flounder gig w has dbl gang house sw for tm power and running lights. Uses 120v drop cord plugs for old school plug &play. Has waterproof receptacle mounted in bow for flounder lites Good luck


----------



## Flats Raider (Jul 25, 2017)

The problem is that the pins have fallen off of the circuit board as well. Soldering them back would be impossible because of all the glue the board has on it.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

You can get the switches with built in auto retract for about $180. Not sure where $300 came from.


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 14, 2016)

@Smackdaddy53 can you send me info on that? Thanks.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

not2shabby said:


> @Smackdaddy53 can you send me info on that? Thanks.


Even cheaper than I thought. 
https://www.overtons.com/lenco-stan...witch-for-single-actuator-systems-321737.html


----------



## Flats Raider (Jul 25, 2017)

Thank you!!! That’s the way to go!!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Flats Raider said:


> Thank you!!! That’s the way to go!!


The LED indicator switches are ridiculous and unnecessary to me. If you have auto retract you know they retract as soon as the key is turned off and you don’t need to know where the tabs are while running in my opinion.


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

The $300 is the new switch pad with integrated control box. Mine did the same thing. I was lucky enough to find a replacement touch pad (no lights, no auto retract). In the process I did map out the wiring diagram for the touch pad, control box and actuators.


----------



## Flats Raider (Jul 25, 2017)

Save the map?


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

.... and if Overton's has them for $155... You can find them cheaper... and mostly no shipping charges...

A quick check of E-Bay showed over 1000 entries for "lenco switch", from singles all the up through everything they make. I do quite a bit of supplies and needed hardware for my skiff through E-Bay - and have had great results. Since I'm in hard commercial service that includes most of the stuff needed to keep my skiff running properly, the trailer it sits on - as well as most of my fishing supplies - without ever leaving my house...

I recently laid out over 2k for a 24v troller, onboard charger (PowerMania), Battery Tender switch, quick release bracket for that Terrova, etc. all without leaving my house with everything in hand within four days... Like I said - on E-Bay. You have to be careful who you order from but these days finding what you need, checking prices, etc. all super easy.... 

You might want to remember as well that electronics are constantly being updated by the folks who make them.... Looking for a 2011 switch might not work, but they'll certainly have a currently available switch that will work with older editions of their tabs... I run Bennett tabs and use a control switch they haven't made in many years. Pretty sure I'll have to go with a more modern switch if I need to replace the one I have... Just make sure to make a diagram of the wiring for the existing switch - before you remove it (what color wires go where...). That's info you'll need as you replace it.


----------



## State fish rob (Jan 25, 2017)

Overtones runs a 20% off sale consistently. In Greenville nc. 
Shouldn’t be hard to find coupon online. Good luck


----------



## PVredfisher (Jan 11, 2007)

I recently went through the same and had to upgrade the my lenco switch to new style integrated control switch, priced match at local west marine and paid $130 I believe for the new standard switch(non lighted indicator). I did not like the auto retract feature so I just wired the orange wire to my bus bar for power. I will also note the new style switch with the integrated control board does require a larger hole for mounting to console then my previous model did with the control board separate from the switch.


----------



## efi2712micro (Sep 17, 2015)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> The LED indicator switches are ridiculous and unnecessary to me. If you have auto retract you know they retract as soon as the key is turned off and you don’t need to know where the tabs are while running in my opinion.


interesting point. I thought they were all auto retract. Not the case? Will check next time I get on the water but interested if you know how to find out.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

efi2712micro said:


> interesting point. I thought they were all auto retract. Not the case? Will check next time I get on the water but interested if you know how to find out.


The older systems don’t have auto retract. You’ll know when you turn the ignition off and the tabs don’t automatically retract.


----------

